# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  اثبات العقد الالكتروني

## هدار عبدالكريم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....ابحث عن مراجع حول اثبات العقد الالكتروني
لكم جزيل الشكر مسبقا

----------


## الدكتورة أسماء

السلام عليكم أستاذ

----------


## الدكتورة أسماء

أوصيك أن تتقي الله في تصرفاتك كما اوصيك أن تتذكر أن دعوة المظلوم مستجابة

----------

